# Champagne Tans - NEW PICS



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Sooo my first litter of show cham tans were born today. very excited. Pinkies are big but havnt counted how many yet. Mum and babies doin brill


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Fancy Mice Wales said:


> Sooo my first litter of show cham tans were born today. very excited. Pinkies are big but havnt counted how many yet. Mum and babies doin brill


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

up date ...... had a peek in the bed and i have 5 very fat pinkies. didnt think she was going to have many as its her first litter and she wasnt huge. I am very pleased with them


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done you!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some pics of my first cham tan litter at 3 days old. Any comments on size ect would be great.


cham tan by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

chamtans by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

big cham tan baby by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

Also my 2nd cham tan litter has been born. weve got 3 very very big pinkies


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Exciting news Tinkers!

xx


----------

